# Feeding turtle minnows



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a red-eared slider aquatic turtle and want to feed her some minnows from the St Clair River. Knowing that this river is a VHS positive body of water, is it dangerous to feed a turtle those minnows? Not even sure if VHS affects reptiles or amphibians at all. Anyone do this or know?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a red eared slider along with a painted turtle and for over 10 years only feed them carrots and lettuce. I only have to clean the tanks a couple times a year. GL


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

you guys might want to check out http://www.turtletimes.com/forums/

There is alot that goes into keeping a turtle in captivity. AVB/AVA bulbs and proper diet including calcium.

I've been keeping a triporcatus (Mexican giant Musk Turtle)for a few years now.

Hope that link helps you guys.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

I know there is a lot of things to do with a turtle besides feed it minnows. I am simply wondering if VHS positive minnows would hurt a pet store turtle that has no exposure to VHS. I will contact the DNR.


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I meant UVB/UVA bulbs in the last post.

Sorry if you were offended by my post. I just wanted to make sure you guys know what your getting into when keeping turtles.

Bob


----------

